# Ugh, Horrible Budwing mismolt.



## sbugir (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey,

Just had my last budwing molt last night into l3, he came out pretty bad  . middle left leg missing, and 1 back leg crippled. He moves pretty slow and doesnt seem to be taking food. Any ideas on what i should do? Any advice is thanked in advace


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

Personally it sounds like I would be feeding him to something else.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2009)

You could try hand feeding (honey in a tooth pick with fresh killed food item).


----------



## sbugir (Sep 9, 2009)

Rick, I'm not a cold hearted bas... lol jk, but you are probably right. I'm gonna give him a chance. It was my fault...I forgot to spray. But still, can he recover?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd give him a chance. Try handfeeding after a day or two (he may not feel like eating much at first). Cut or break the feeder into an appropriate size, and make sure to have some of the guts to wipe against his mouth so he knows it's food, and that you are trying to feed him. He may be able to eventually catch food himself, and also could possibly re-grow and "fix" legs with the next molt or 2. Best of luck...


----------



## sbugir (Sep 9, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I'd give him a chance. Try handfeeding after a day or two (he may not feel like eating much at first). Cut or break the feeder into an appropriate size, and make sure to have some of the guts to wipe against his mouth so he knows it's food, and that you are trying to feed him. He may be able to eventually catch food himself, and also could possibly re-grow and "fix" legs with the next molt or 2. Best of luck...


Thanks, Katnapper, I'll be cutting up some ffs. He was the 7th of 7 budwing to molt , still 6 out of 7 is pretty good.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 9, 2009)

Chase said:


> You could try hand feeding (honey in a tooth pick with fresh killed food item).


Ok, will do thanks


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 10, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Thanks, Katnapper, I'll be cutting up some ffs. He was the 7th of 7 budwing to molt , still 6 out of 7 is pretty good.


You probably won't have to cut the ff up... just smash them a little so he can taste the blood and know it's food. I use a long needle, or you could use a toothpick, or strip a wire twist tie and skewer the fly on one end. The trick is to use something thin, long, and unobtrusive... gently poke him in the mouth so he gets some juice and knows it's food, and try not to frighten him with your big, scary hand.


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2009)

I had a gsefm female who lost her raptoral arms and her feet due to old age and I kept her alive for a whole month when she was in that state by hand-feeding her decappitated crickets. I used tweezers and slowly brought it up to her mouth. She held it with her mouth as she ate it. Otherwise it would have been:

Da da da, another one bites the dust!

Da da da, another one bites the dust!

And another one gone and another one gone and another one bites the dust!


----------



## superfreak (Sep 18, 2009)

she didnt lose her raptorial arms due to old age, i can assure you...


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2009)

superfreak said:


> she didnt lose her raptorial arms due to old age, i can assure you...


yes she did, she had been an adult for over 4 months.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 19, 2009)

No Agent, superfreak is right.

If they get older they don't just lose limps.


----------



## bassist (Sep 19, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> No Agent, superfreak is right.If they get older they don't just lose limps.


Unless they get infected but that's a whole different story and they'd do that young or old.


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2009)

okay but I don't know how else she lost them, one day I notice she can't climb well, the next I realize she's missing nearly a third of each raptoral arm and each foot was missing, which I never found in the cage, where she spent much of her time.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 19, 2009)

She probably ate em. Mantids will eat their own feet lol.


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> She probably ate em. Mantids will eat their own feet lol.


why would they be self mutilators?


----------



## massaman (Sep 20, 2009)

easy if they had a infection or something wrong with their limbs they would chew them off something like if a wolf or something was caught in a trap and the only way to get out is to chew ones leg off to get out!


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

massaman said:


> easy if they had a infection or something wrong with their limbs they would chew them off something like if a wolf or something was caught in a trap and the only way to get out is to chew ones leg off to get out!


I stand corrected.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't want to make a new thread, sooo...

My budwings are still not adult :S.

It's been since late August, and I am concerned. They've been fed everyday (Except for the past week, just ordered some flies from MantisPlace  ), and are kept at about 80 degrees...

Anyone else have slow maturing mantids...?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> I didn't want to make a new thread, sooo...My budwings are still not adult :S.
> 
> It's been since late August, and I am concerned. They've been fed everyday (Except for the past week, just ordered some flies from MantisPlace  ), and are kept at about 80 degrees...
> 
> Anyone else have slow maturing mantids...?


Your post caused me to go in and look at my own.

I have seven budwings that hatched a little earlier than yours, lemmiwinks, including my sole adult male that died today. I have two adult females who will be ready to mate next week (but to what?) and three nymphs, one subadult and two at least two molts away from adulthood. No wonder no one makes a fortune art this hobby!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 22, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Your post caused me to go in and look at my own.I have seven budwings that hatched a little earlier than yours, lemmiwinks, including my sole adult male that died today. I have two adult females who will be ready to mate next week (but to what?) and three nymphs, one subadult and two at least two molts away from adulthood. No wonder no one makes a fortune art this hobby!


:S

It sucks -.-


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 23, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Your post caused me to go in and look at my own.I have seven budwings that hatched a little earlier than yours, lemmiwinks, including my sole adult male that died today. I have two adult females who will be ready to mate next week (but to what?) and three nymphs, one subadult and two at least two molts away from adulthood. No wonder no one makes a fortune art this hobby!


If my husband knew how much I spend money-wise on the mantids every month, he would likely come undone and "try" to insist that I need to cut back expenses on this hobby. Selling mantids will never make you rich. It is a relatively obscure passion that can become quite expensive if you decide to keep, raise, and breed them. The money you make from selling nymphs or ooths comes nowhere near to the investments spent on first acquiring nymphs or ooths plus shipping, adequate housing, feeders, and the immense investment in time spent caring for them, let alone shipping supplies and the time and effort it takes to successfully ship orders to other hobbyists.

Don't quit your day job!!!  

But the rewards are realized in the experience of keeping and breeding, learning, and sharing this unique passion with other mantid enthusiasts, and those who may very well become mantid enthusiasts with your support and help.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> If my husband knew how much I spend money-wise on the mantids every month, he would likely come undone and "try" to insist that I need to cut back expenses on this hobby. Selling mantids will never make you rich. It is a relatively obscure passion that can become quite expensive if you decide to keep, raise, and breed them. The money you make from selling nymphs or ooths comes nowhere near to the investments spent on first acquiring nymphs or ooths plus shipping, adequate housing, feeders, and the immense investment in time spent caring for them, let alone shipping supplies and the time and effort it takes to successfully ship orders to other hobbyists.Don't quit your day job!!!
> 
> But the rewards are realized in the experience of keeping and breeding, learning, and sharing this unique passion with other mantid enthusiasts, and those who may very well become mantid enthusiasts with your support and help.


Yeah, you've told me this before  . Hence while I'll never own "too many" mantids  

I'm just wondering why they aren't adult yet... &lt;_&lt; . 5 months is a heck of a long time.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

Dude I think yours are just defective  

Mine matured way quick, and is now a beautiful, aggressive adult


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 23, 2010)

I still have one that hasn't molted for the final time. I think I got mine in July. I'm just like 'fine, stay a baby then, I don't care!' :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 23, 2010)

Since "mantis infections" have been popular lately, perhaps they are suffering from infection by Bacillus peterpanus.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Since "mantis infections" have been popular lately, perhaps they are suffering from infection by Bacillus peterpanus.


Pssht.

@ Yeatzee, please don't rub it in.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll try.....

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

but look at these wings!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I'll try......
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Nice!

My female should hopefully have green and orange wings  , judging by her coloration. Only time will tell!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Nice!My female should hopefully have green and orange wings  , judging by her coloration. Only time will tell!


.... I was expecting a slightly more um... sarcastic response  :lol: 

-------------------------------------------------------

At this point im doubting you even have a cool looking female because you have yet to post one picture! Come on dude, lets see em!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> .... I was expecting a slightly more um... sarcastic response  :lol: -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> At this point im doubting you even have a cool looking female because you have yet to post one picture! Come on dude, lets see em!


Hey Yeatzee,

GFY ######.  

Did you fix your internet?

LOL thread hijack  , oh wait, this is my thread...

ANYWAY, any ideas on why my budwinggers aren't adult?


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got an experiment for you. Take one male out of its container and tell it calmly that when adult, it will be shipped to sunny Southern California.... I guarantee it will turn adult within the next couple of days :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I've got an experiment for you. Take one male out of its container and tell it calmly that when adult, it will be shipped to sunny Southern California.... I guarantee it will turn adult within the next couple of days :lol:


Lol, okay  ...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 23, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I've got an experiment for you. Take one male out of its container and tell it calmly that when adult, it will be shipped to sunny Southern California.... I guarantee it will turn adult within the next couple of days :lol:


Is it true that "Calif" means "Come and live in Florida"? Just askin'!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I've got an experiment for you. Take one male out of its container and tell it calmly that when adult, it will be shipped to sunny Southern California.... I guarantee it will turn adult within the next couple of days :lol:


Actually Yeatzee, we may be in luck...

I checked on my males, two of them are either sub or pre-sub... Their wings are swollen   B)


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

fingers crossed they are sub! :mellow:


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> fingers crossed they are sub! :mellow:


Yeah the Cali trick worked...


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2010)

of course it did.....  

B)


----------



## sbugir (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I have only one adult (who molted two weeks ago), it's nearing the 7 month mark...

I'm so confused. Each mantid has gone through about 8 molts. -.-

Bizarre.


----------

